# Layla and her puppies, update pics



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

After losing Lily, I think we need some smiles, seeing the puppies today.
Do you think they look huge or is it just me. I cant decide if they are the same size a a Maltese puppy would be, but the color makes them look bigger?? or if they really are way big. LOL 
Whats the size of Maltese puppies at two weeks old??


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww these little dolls (and Layla too) and the ones just rescued make me smile. Lily is smiling from above saying thank you for loving me when I needed it most and wishing these fluffs a happy life too.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, man, they are cuuute! :wub: I wonder what their faces are going to look like (besides cute, obviously). I still think the black and white must have Boston terrier somewhere in his ancestry.  They do look pretty big! Layla must be feeding them well!  She looks like such a sweetheart with them :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How cute!!! I too think they look big. Mom looks like the proud mama!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

From the colors and size, I'm wondering if the sire had a lot of Lhasa in him. Even the B&W is often found in Lhasas. I can't wait to see their little faces. I just know that they will be adorable.

But yes, they do seem a little big. I'm guessing that they will be about 12-15 lbs full grown.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Sooo cute! So many colors lol funny not even one came out white lol but two came out looking like twins lol. Layla looks fabulous. Can't wait to see their sweet little faces too!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

My guess is dad was a Pit bull/Chihuahua mix. Do you think they'll have short coats?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> After losing Lily, I think we need some smiles, seeing the puppies today.
> Do you think they look huge or is it just me. I cant decide if they are the same size a a Maltese puppy would be, but the color makes them look bigger?? or if they really are way big. LOL
> Whats the size of Maltese puppies at two weeks old??


Oh Edie, God bless you and the dear sweet Mommy and her precious babies. 

It feels so wonderful to know, they all are in the most loving hands.


----------

